
New Cloaking System Makes Connected Cars Untrackable - seycombi
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/new-cloaking-system-makes-connected-cars-untrackable
======
chopin
Interesting. But you still have to trust many parties with this, especially
that the obfuscation is not silently switched off. I wouldn't want a car which
broadcasts my location.

